#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  D&B B2 zelfbouw project

## ivan2912

Ik was al een tijdje opzoek naar een dubbel 18 inch sub. Ik had al eerder een topic gestart over de g-sub, maar na nog een tijdje verder zoeken zie ik daar toch vanaf en heb ik de b2 gevonden en heb ik daar toch voor gekozen. Eerst heb ik de tekening helemaal uitgewerkt en een zaag plan getekend. Eergisteren kreeg ik het hout binnen en ik heb het helemaal uitgetekend op de bodemplaat. Vanavond heb ik de zijplaten gelijmt en morgen ga ik ze op de bodemplaat lijmen. Het hout is 18mm watervast multiplex, prijzig maar dan krijg je wel wat. De componenten worden de rcf lf18g401 alleen die moeten nog wel besteld worden. Dit zijn de foto's (hopelijk doen de links het) http://instagram.com/p/cl5HtCIUOj/  http://instagram.com/p/crg-q0IUMA/

----------


## DJ Antoon

> De componenten worden de rcf lf18g401 alleen die moeten nog wel besteld worden. /



Dit zal niet de originele zijn. Ben je er van overtuigt dat deze matched?

----------


## frederic

Waarom kiezen voor een B2 sub? Die is bedoeld om te gebruiken als extra sub bij een andere sub voor het laag.

----------


## MusicXtra

Gewaagde keuze om gelijk een band-pass te bouwen zonder dat je weet of je de juiste driver hebt...
Dit is een sub die een heel specifieke processing nodig heeft, een afwijkend fasegedrag en nogal lomp is om te hanteren.
Wanneer de driver niet goed matched met het ontwerp zullen de prestaties sterk afwijken van het origineel en is de kans op kapotte drivers erg groot.
De G-sub vond ik een veel betere keus, dat is geen 'gejat' ontwerp en dus is er veel meer over bekend, wat erg handig is voor een beginnend bouwer.
Mijn keus zou het in elk geval niet zijn.....

----------


## ivan2912

Bedankt voor jullie mening. De b2 is gemeten met dit component en kwam goed uit de test. De b2 is ook fullrange inzetbaar. Zelf heb ik ook een imitatie gehoord en hij klonk erg goed. Maak je over de processing maar geen zorgen dat wordt allemaal geregeld  :Wink: .

----------


## kvdb013

Waarom heb je voor watervast multiplex gekozen en niet voor berken multiplex?

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Maak je over de processing maar geen zorgen dat wordt allemaal geregeld .



Dan snap ik het doel van deze thread niet.  :Confused:  
Of is het enkel een mededeling?
Wel zo netjes om dan te vertellen hoe je het verder doet.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Mijn inziens ook zeker geen goede keuze.

*Moeilijk ontwerp
*Alleen niet hanteerbaar
*Beperkte inzetbaarheid (37 tot 90 hz)
* max spl maar 135 db @ 1m

Nee dan was je veel beter af geweest met de g-sub.
En fullrange inzetbaar? Zet er eens 16khz op  :Cool:

----------


## ivan2912

Mijn bedoeling van deze treat is dat ik mijn project wil delen en om de mengingen van anderen te horen. Ook staan er maar weinig tot geen b2 projecten op het internet zo ik wil er graag eentje toevoegen. Ik ben nog steeds tevreden met mijn keuze ook al zeggen sommige mensen dat ik beter voor de g-sub had kunnen gaan. Ik heb gekozen voor watervast multiplex omdat het weinig scheelt in prijs en ik nu zwz verzekerd ben dat de kist bij buitengelegenheden niet kapot gaat door regen en ook door bijv bier. Ik heb net de bodem plaat aan de drie zij panelen vast gelijmd. http://instagram.com/p/cth40VoUC-/ - Ivan

----------


## kvdb013

> Ik heb gekozen voor watervast multiplex omdat het weinig scheelt in prijs en ik nu zwz verzekerd ben dat de kist bij buitengelegenheden niet kapot gaat door regen en ook door bijv bier. Ik heb net de bodem plaat aan de drie zij panelen vast gelijmd. http://instagram.com/p/cth40VoUC-/ - Ivan



Dan vraag ik me toch af waarom alle gerenommeerde speaker bouwers berken multiplex gebruiken?

----------


## Ericsamandj

> Ik ben nog steeds tevreden met mijn keuze ook al zeggen sommige mensen dat ik beter voor de g-sub had kunnen gaan.



Heb je alvast in je glazen bol geluisterd hoe die gaat klinken?
Heb je hem al eens snachts na 05:00 uur alleen van een podium getild?

Je bent natuurlijk vrij om te bouwen wat je wilt, maar je vraagt voor dat je de keuze maakt wat er allemaal bij komt kijken,
10 personen zijn bereid je te helpen en in te lichten en nadien kies je voor een totaal ander ontwerp.

----------


## Kasper

> Ik heb gekozen voor watervast multiplex omdat het weinig scheelt in prijs en ik nu zwz verzekerd ben dat de kist bij buitengelegenheden niet kapot gaat door regen en ook door bijv bier.



Ik heb vorig jaar bomenbakken van dat spul laten maken en ondanks dat de kopse kanten
goed behandeld waren, liet de verlijming binnen enkele weken los.

Na, onder garantie, nieuwe platen te hebben gekregen, heb ik de boel vorige week
vervangen. Het viel de timmerman op dat de verlijming dusdanig is dat het probleem
zich waarschijnlijk opnieuw voor gaat doen.

Betonplex schijnt betere eigenschappen te hebben op dat gebied. Maar om daar nu
luidsprekerkasten van te bouwen? Ik denk dat je de eerste bent? :Smile: 


groet,
Kasper

----------


## Ericsamandj

> Ik heb gekozen voor watervast multiplex omdat het weinig scheelt in prijs en ik nu zwz verzekerd ben dat de kist bij buitengelegenheden niet kapot gaat door regen en ook door bijv bier.



Subs zet je normaal ook niet in de regen he.
Als de sub strak in de warnex zit kan hij trouwens evengoed tegen vocht, aangezien het dan alsnog niet in het hout kan trekken.

Ook vraag ik me af hoe je de sparingen voor de drivers gaat maken, aangezien de kist zowat helemaal in elkaar zit.

----------


## ivan2912

Eric, ik heb alleen de zijpanelen om de boden gelijmd. De panelen voor de speaker etc ga ik nog uitvrezen. Voor alles zeggen ze toch van: er moet toch iemand de eerste zijn. Vandaar dat ik watervast multiplex gebruik. Ik ben gewent dat ik met een team van min 2 man werk dus tillen is geen probleem. Ik heb hem al een keer gehoord dus een glazen bol is niet nodig. Ik heb na het g sub treat nog met meerde personen die bij audio bedrijven werken gesproken en ook met die sub gewerkt hebben, dus ik ben tevreden met mijn keuze. Ivan

----------


## SPS

We zijn zeer geinteresseerd in je bouwervaringen en gebruikservaringen straks.

Misschien op een volgende subtestdag laten horen/meten?

Lijkt mij heeeel aardig

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Mijn inziens ook zeker geen goede keuze.
> 
> *Moeilijk ontwerp
> *Alleen niet hanteerbaar
> *Beperkte inzetbaarheid (37 tot 90 hz)
> * max spl maar 135 db @ 1m
> 
> Nee dan was je veel beter af geweest met de g-sub.
> En fullrange inzetbaar? Zet er eens 16khz op



Voor echt sub is het wel een brute kast. Tenminste origineel en met de D12 erop.
Heeft een g-sub een hoger rendement?  :Confused:

----------


## Ericsamandj

> Voor echt sub is het wel een brute kast. Tenminste origineel en met de D12 erop.
> Heeft een g-sub een hoger rendement?



de g-sub met mijn drivers heeft een spl van 140 db @1m @42 hertz, gevoed met 3kw. dit is 1 kast zonder top e.d

----------


## frederic

Laat er geen twijfel over bestaan, wanneer je met een volledige D&B setup werkt, laten we zeggen een Q7 setup (4 Q subs en 4 Q1 toppen) is een bijkomende B2 sub fantastisch. Maar ik zie niet in waarom je een B2 sub zou moeten nabouwen met andere drivers en voor een totaal andere setup.

----------


## purplehaze

ik vind een B2 een drama sub, het ding heeft levert eigenlijk alleen druk rond de 50-63 Hz.
Vergelijk dit maar eens met een NEXO S2 sub die rost er echt nog een stevige 35 Hz uit, da's sub.

----------


## desolation

En de S2 moet dan weer dik de duimen leggen voor de RS18  :Smile:

----------


## frederic

> ik vind een B2 een drama sub, het ding heeft levert eigenlijk alleen druk rond de 50-63 Hz.
> Vergelijk dit maar eens met een NEXO S2 sub die rost er echt nog een stevige 35 Hz uit, da's sub.



Echt wel onzin! Heb die B2 regelmatig gehuurd, en duwt wel door in de kelder.

----------


## purplehaze

Hold your horses!
Ik zeg ook niet dat ie NIET duwt, de S2 doet dat echter een stukkie beter en gelijkmatiger dan de B2.
De B2 heeft echt zijn energie gebundeld op 50/63 Hz  en heeft zijn -5 dB punt op 37Hz, de NEXO S2 -3dB op 32Hz!
Ik heb met beiden gewerkt en het verschil is duidelijk waarneembaar. 

Het is overigens listig om het accent op 50/63 Hz te leggen want da's natuurlijk goed bruikbaar en scheelt vermogen, echter als ik dan toch mag kiezen heb ik liever een gelijkmatig tapijtje van 30 tot 80 Hz ;-) 

Beide kastjes maken overigens gebruik van dezelfde B&C speaker maar het ene ontwerp is gewoon wat beter dan het andere...
..en beiden geen watervast plex maar gewoon berken

----------


## djspeakertje

En over het algemeen heeft berken ook nog eens iets meer laagjes hout, dus is het een stukkie steviger dan Meranti/watervast plex.


Daan

----------


## teunos

> de g-sub met mijn drivers heeft een spl van 140 db @1m @42 hertz, gevoed met 3kw. dit is 1 kast zonder top e.d



dat is knap, dan wil ik die kast namelijk meteen van je overnemen want dan heb je de heilige graal gevonden van de audio wereld. Om mijn argument te ondersteunen, een dubbel 18 BR van 300 Lt getuned op 32Hz geladen met de BMS 18N850, naar mijn weten een van de zwaarste BR speakers die er bestaat, haalt net de 132dB met 1200W per driver, waarna hij tegen zijn xmax limiet aanloopt. Zelft als je ervan uitgaat dat hij 5mm elke kant op kan voorbij zijn xmax met volledige motorsterkte, dan haal je net de 135dB, wat vrijwel onmogelijk is.
 Dus tenzij jij een Gsub hebt met drivers die doorlopen tot 42Hz, waarbij de kast dan in zijn totaal ook nog een rendement moet hebben van ongeveer 108-110dB, ga je nooit 140dB halen. dus................

Oja, en dan verwaarloos ik nog alle verliezen die je maar kunt bedenken, zoals power compression, resoneren van panelen, want hoe stijf je een kast ook maakt die verliezen heb je ook altijd.

----------


## SPS

> de g-sub met mijn drivers heeft een spl van 140 db @1m @42 hertz, gevoed met 3kw. dit is 1 kast zonder top e.d



Laat die metingen eens zien? 1000 watt op een speaker is +30 dB tov 1 watt, 3000 watt ca +34 dB. Idealiter dan dus. zoals zonder powercompressie (meestal ca 2,5dB minimaal), nonlineariteit voorbij Xmax, toenemende kastverliezen enz, enz.

Je kunt gerust stellen dat met jouw 3000 watt er zeker niet meer dan + 27 a 28 dB tov 1 watt kan zijn.
Voor 140dB zou je dus een rendement van 113 dB 1W/1M moeten hebben. En dat op 42 Hz???

Please surprise us with the testresults????

Thanks!

Oh ja, nog even gekeken op speakerplans van Rog. De plot bij zijn tekening geeft aan dat met 2x PD186 het rendement 100dB/W/M is. Dussssss...???? :Cool:

----------


## PvG

Euh, gemeten met de kast in een hoek van een ruimte met een room mode op 42Hz??

----------


## Ericsamandj

Hahaha ik lees dat er vragen zijn.
Ik heb ze zelf niet gemeten, dit kwam  uit mijn winisd plot die ik bij mn project had.
Tuurlijk zal er wat verschil in zitten, met de werkelijkheid. Hoe de metingen precies en in het echt gedaan moeten worden weet ik helemaal niet.
De drivers zelf hebben een max spl peak van 97 db per stuk, mogen we vanuit gaan dat 2 drivers in 1 kast dus al op 100 db zit.
Hoeveel de kast zelf daaraan bijdraagt weet ik niet. (mogelijk tussen de 5 en 15 db?) en dan praten we over 1 watt. muziekvermogen, gaan we dan vervolgens het vermogen opschroeven tot 3000 Watt, wat in werkelijkheid ook wel wat minder zal zijn komen we toch aardig in de buurt denk ik.
Maargoed, de 140 db kreeg ik op van winisd.
Edit: ik begon zelf ook al te twijfelen dus heb mn plots even terug gekeken.
De poorten zijn namelijk getuned op 37 hertz, dan kwam ik uit op 129.5 db met een -2.4 db punt.
Toch wel andere waardes inderdaad.

----------


## ivan2912

Even een kleine status update. Ik heb een begin gemaakt met het lijmen van de binnenkant.http://instagram.com/p/c1kqxkoUFL/ waarom ik voor watervast multiplex heb gekozen is omdat het nog nooit eerder is gedaan en er moet toch iemand de eerste zijn. - ivan

----------


## MusicXtra

> waarom ik voor watervast multiplex heb gekozen is omdat het nog nooit eerder is gedaan en er moet toch iemand de eerste zijn. - ivan



Ook al eens over nagedacht dat er misschien wel heel goede redenen zijn waarom niemand voor watervast multiplex kiest? :Confused:

----------


## Ericsamandj

Watervast multiplex nemen met als argument dat ze dan ook eens buiten kunnen blijven staan en vervolgens standaard houtlijm gebruiken. Dat laat los bij het minste beetje condens.
Ik zou dan op zijn minst voor pu constructielijm hebben gekozen.
Bijkomend nadeel van watervast plaatmateriaal is de stijfheid van de panelen, deze schuren minder makkelijk en splijten eerder.
De verlijming is een stuk harder dan van normaal multiplex.

----------


## kvdb013

Er is natuurlijk ook gewoon watervast verlijmt berken multiplex!

----------


## ivan2912

Aan de buitenkant heb ik wel een watervaste verlijming toegepast. Zelf weet ik niet welk soort hout het precies is maar ik weet wel dat het watervast is. - ivan

----------


## Ericsamandj

laat je trouwens niet ontmoedigen he door ons.
Blijf lekker bouwen en laat af en toe eens meekijken wat je doet.
Succes verder.

----------


## ivan2912

Haha, ja dat klopt. Ik ga vanavond weer verder met lijmen. Dan zal ik nog wel een paar foto's posten. - ivan

----------


## ivan2912

Zo weer een onderdeel in de lijmt gezet. Het krijgt al langzaam vorm. http://instagram.com/p/c6LSCLIUJe/

----------


## MusicXtra

Misschien een tip om ook schroeven te gebruiken?

----------


## dexter

Of spijkertjes uit een spijker pistool.

----------


## ivan2912

Ik lijm eerst en ik schroef daarna zodat ik pecies recht kan lijmen en de schroeven het hout niet gaan verplaatsen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Door de schroeven strak aan te draaien terwijl de lijm nog nat is krijg je een veel sterkere lijmverbinding en kun je in één keer doorwerken.
Nu moet je steeds wachten tot de lijm droog is en zal de verbinding niet de maximale sterkte hebben....

----------


## frederic

> Door de schroeven strak aan te draaien terwijl de lijm nog nat is krijg je een veel sterkere lijmverbinding en kun je in één keer doorwerken.
> Nu moet je steeds wachten tot de lijm droog is en zal de verbinding niet de maximale sterkte hebben....



2 bovendien als je door de eerste plaat voorboord, vermijdt je beschadiging aan de platen.

----------


## beyma

Inderdaad, gewoon schroeven als de lijm nog vers is, en neem dan niet de 4x40 maar de 3,5 x40 schroeven die hoef je niet voor te boren....  (hoewel ik persoonlijk nog nooit een 4x40 in multiplex heb voorgeboord!) 

Verder leuk project, ben benieuwd hoe het afloopt !

----------


## kvdb013

> Inderdaad, gewoon schroeven als de lijm nog vers is, en neem dan niet de 4x40 maar de 3,5 x40 schroeven die hoef je niet voor te boren....  (hoewel ik persoonlijk nog nooit een 4x40 in multiplex heb voorgeboord!) 
> 
> Verder leuk project, ben benieuwd hoe het afloopt !



Met 4x40 in kops hout schroeven zonder voor te boren zou ik zelf toch afraden.

----------


## SPS

Waarom frees je in 's hemelsnaam de speakeropeningen in? Is voor sub gebruik absoluut onnodig.
Bovendien verzwak je de constructie enorm ter plaatse van je speakerbevestiging. Let even op de krachten die de speaker uitoefent bij 1500 watt op de 8 bevestigingen! Jammer. Je hebt daar misschoen maar 3 a 4 laagjes hout over....................

----------


## MusicXtra

Infrezen is op zich prima maar niet zo diep en al zeker niet bij de multiplex die hier gebruikt wordt.
Zou hier nog een paneel achter lijmen om de sterkte weer wat terug te krijgen anders zouden er weleens heel snel rare klapperende geluiden uit de sub kunnen komen omdat de lagen loslaten van elkaar....

----------


## ivan2912

Al voor de helft gelijmd. Ik heb nog niet veel tijd gehad maar over 2 a 3 dagen wil ik em in elkaar hebben. http://instagram.com/p/dHOrtdIUKF/

----------


## beyma

> Met 4x40 in kops hout schroeven zonder voor te boren zou ik zelf toch afraden.



Ben al een jaar of 15 timmerman, weet wel wat ik doe.... vandaar dat ik zei, neem de 3,5 bij 40 !  (die pomp je d'r zo in)

Probleem zou kunnen zijn dat de gemiddelde doe het zelfer veel te veel schroeven ergens in draait  , ik heb mensen om de 5 cm een 4x40 d'r in zien schroeven.... dat gaat alleen maar de boel uit elkaar splijten! 

PU lijm is bende, ik bedoel de zooi die je er van krijgt, gewoon watervaste D3 lijm is net zo sterk en kan je nog normaal mee werken zonder handschoenen.

Wil je over de top sterk werk, frees een sponning ( tot 2/3 van de plaatdikte)  en doe er dan ook nog een hoek lat van binnen bij lijmen, + om de 15.....20 cm een veertiger,  knappe jongen die dat los krijgt!

----------


## kvdb013

> Ben al een jaar of 15 timmerman, weet wel wat ik doe.... vandaar dat ik zei, neem de 3,5 bij 40 !  (die pomp je d'r zo in)
> 
> Probleem zou kunnen zijn dat de gemiddelde doe het zelfer veel te veel schroeven ergens in draait  , ik heb mensen om de 5 cm een 4x40 d'r in zien schroeven.... dat gaat alleen maar de boel uit elkaar splijten! 
> 
> PU lijm is bende, ik bedoel de zooi die je er van krijgt, gewoon watervaste D3 lijm is net zo sterk en kan je nog normaal mee werken zonder handschoenen.
> 
> Wil je over de top sterk werk, frees een sponning ( tot 2/3 van de plaatdikte)  en doe er dan ook nog een hoek lat van binnen bij lijmen, + om de 15.....20 cm een veertiger,  knappe jongen die dat los krijgt!



Ik ben al 13 jaar meubelmaker/timmerman, ieder zijn eigen werkwijze denk ik dan maar.

----------


## ivan2912

Ik ga vanavond en morgen lijmen. Ik hoop dan de binnenkant gelijmd te hebben. Dan kan hopelijk morgen de boven plaat er op. En dan kan er geschuurd worden.

----------


## jens

Wat betreft de ideale houtverbinding, Ik heb mijn subkasten met lamelloś  in elkaar gezet. gebruik ze nu al een 8 jaar en ze zitten nog steeds in  elkaar! Geen schroef gebruikt wat in de afwerking een hoop werk  scheelt! ( Geen schroef gaatjes dicht stoppen ) Je moet natuurlijk wel  beschikken over een berg lijmtangen. Verder zijn het ook gewoon BR  subjes, dus simpel te bouwen.

Ben verder ook al 15 jaar timmerman, leuk om te lezen hoe iedereen op zń eigen manier te werk gaat.

----------


## beyma

Inderdaad meer timmers hier dan ik dacht haha , maar werkwijzes verschillen denk ik vooral door de verschillende tijdsdrukken die we als timmers hebben, wat ik doe moet altijd "gisteren klaar" of eerder, vandaar dat ik/wij tijdens de 'voorbouw' alleen maar lijmen en tacken.... 

Als meubelmaker krijg je -dat denk ik-  veeeeeel meer tijd, en ja dan kan je lekker op het gemakkie gaan voorboren en verzinken, ondenkbaar bij ons!  (ik heb bv in twee en halve dag een complete plexi glas desk gemaakt voor het programma Wakker Nederland) 

Lamello verbindingen zijn prima, alleen zo jammer dat de machine van het merk zelf dik 700 euro kost haha (hoewel we er drie op de zaak hebben)  En lijmtangen kan je ook vervangen door spanbanden , of deze tangen gebruiken, die zijn echt waanzinnig goed ! 
Dit zijn van het merk Wurth de  "Maxifix Super spanner"  (voor handig als je de oud hollandsche 'sersjanten' te zwaar vind)  



Of deze

----------


## jens

Ik heb prive een lamello frees  van makita. Deze is voor NIET dagelijks gebruik ook een topper! kost de helft minder dan de orginele. 

Die tangen zien dr goed uit, maar geef liever de voorkeur aan tangen zoals deze,



Alleen jammer dat ze niet meer leverbaar zijn in versies langer dan 60 cm. 

Gesleep met sersjanten laat ik aan de toekomstige vakbroeders over die op de "LTS " zitten...

----------


## Ericsamandj

he timmers, wel in vakjargon blijven he....
Het zijn serre joints.
Maar die hebben nog altijd mijn voorkeur hoor. kan je pas echt op spanning zetten en de geleider ervan als stevige ondergrond gebruiken.

----------


## drbeat

> he timmers, wel in vakjargon blijven he....
> Het zijn serre joints.
> Maar die hebben nog altijd mijn voorkeur hoor. kan je pas echt op spanning zetten en de geleider ervan als stevige ondergrond gebruiken.



Mmm...ik denk wel dat ik snap wat hij bedoeld en daar sleep ik ook niet graag mee....

Zijn deze:

http://www.mzsgereedschap.nl/accesso...gen/19284.html

En als je die hebt voor het formaat kozijnen ( vroeger op de LTS nog mee gewerkt) dan ben je na een dag sleuren echt wel versleten...

Die klemmetjes hierboven zijn wel erg makkelijk maar kunnen niet altijd voldoende druk genereren...die ik aanhaal is dat wat makkelijker.

Mare hoe staat t er mee?? 
Leuk projectje....

Hoop dat de dhz top binnenkort komt...dan bouw ik de hele dhz reeks...want hier krijg ik ook weer zin in!!

----------


## MusicXtra

Wat maken jullie het jezelf moeilijk, gewoon alles 5 mm infrezen en elke 15 cm een 3,5*40 schroef erin.
Heb je helemaal geen lijmklemmen nodig, veel delen kun je met een lijmklem ook helemaal niet vastklemmen.

----------


## beyma

> gewoon alles 5 mm infrezen en elke 15 cm een 3,5*40 schroef erin.



Dat is ook mijn standaard werkwijze,  gewoon alles CNC'en om het vervolgens als een IKEA pakketje in elkaar te zetten (zonder inbussleutel haha) ,maar ik doe de sponningen graag 10 mm diep en dan fixeren met een pinnetje/bradje/nietje , om het daarna alsnog met
de door mij getoonde lijmklemmen samen te persen (we hebben ook een fineer pers, maar die kan iets te hard drukken, tot 600 ton hahaha) 

ziet er dan bv zo uit:


= LS400 kloon

----------


## ivan2912

Wegens meerdere feesten in de familie heb ik mijn project even aan de kant moeten zetten. Ik zal proberen om morgen de foto's te posten.

----------


## ivan2912

http://instagram.com/p/dh9NBnoUHw/ http://instagram.com/p/dh9FAxIUHj/ http://instagram.com/p/dh9Q3goUHz/ zoals beloofd de foto's. Vanochtend in mij tussenuren van school snel naar huis toe gereden en de binnen palen gelijmd. Vanavond naar de fixet geweest en nog lijm bij gekocht. Toen heb ik de boven plaat er op gelijmd en zoals je op een foto ziet heb ik een paar oude subs en een versterker flightcase op gezet om alles nog een goed aan te drukken. Ook gebruik ik spanbanden met z'n ratelaar. Hopelijk morgen een foto van het resultaat en dan hopelijk overmorgen de randjes netjes bij schuren..

----------


## frederic

Het presseert ook niet straf zeker?
Bij mij zou die kist in 3 dagen moeten samen zitten (zonder de Warnex natuurlijk)

----------


## ivan2912

http://instagram.com/p/dqANFvoUNZ/ iedereen zijn eigen tempo. Hier zie je een foto wanneer ik hem geschuurd heb van donderdag. Vandaag heb ik de randen afgerond en heb ik alle kanten behalve de onderkant van de eerste laag Warnex voorzien. Morgen maak ok de grondlaag af en hopelijk volgende week gooi ik de laatste laag met de structuur roller er overheen. Ik heb hierbij een vraag: wat voor soort structuur roller gebruiken jullie en waar koop je deze?

----------


## kvdb013

Ik gebruik deze altijd. Niet te grof, niet te fijn.


waarom heeft de kast geen handgrepen? of komen deze er nog in?

----------


## SPS

Ik zie nog helemaal geen inslagmoeren/gaatjes voor de speakerbevestigingen. Hoe ga je dit doen?
En inderdaad geen handgrepen?? Geen aansluitplaat??

----------


## ivan2912

De handgrepen komen er later nog in als ik ze binnenkrijg. Het aansluitpaneel werk ik nu aan en de speaker bevestiging komt ook nog als de Componenten binnen zijn.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Kast is volledig gelijmd al? :Confused: 
Knappe jongen als je die drivers er zo nog inkrijgt en ze ook nog eens moet doorlussen binnenin. Tenzij je ze allebei apart aanstuurt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik volg dit topic met enige verbazing....

----------


## djspeakertje

Als je de eerste foto's bekijkt zit er een verwijderbaar paneel in de achterkant waardoor de woofers na montage van de kast bereikt/gemonteerd kunnen worden, zoals je dat wel vaker ziet bij niet-bassreflex kasten.


Daan

----------


## jakkes72

Dat paneeltje had ik gezien, maar geen gaten met inslagmoeren oid om de speaker in de kast te monteren.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Wat maken jullie het jezelf moeilijk, gewoon alles 5 mm infrezen en elke 15 cm een 3,5*40 schroef erin.
> Heb je helemaal geen lijmklemmen nodig, veel delen kun je met een lijmklem ook helemaal niet vastklemmen.



prospect: gewoon een paar zelftappers erin jodelen

----------


## MusicXtra

> prospect: gewoon een paar zelftappers erin jodelen



Ouderwetse spijkers.  :Cool:

----------


## 2mancrew

> prospect: gewoon een paar zelftappers erin jodelen




Zag op marktplaats nog doosje van 4000  torx schroefjes staan  , zelf borend ;-) enige wat je moet kopen is extra torx bitje ;-)

----------


## ivan2912

Ik heb nu dus sub helemaal geschilderd. De componenten komen pas vrijdag binnen vandaar dat ik nog geen gaten heb geboord. Ik gebruik gewoon slagmoertjes en boutjes. De handgrepen komen pas rond volgend weekend aan. Dan ga ik pas de gaten ervoor maken. Dit doe ik omdat als ik de componenten heb al wel de sub kan testen en niet dat ik nog moet wachten doordat er 8 gaten in me sub zitten. Er komen van die groote metalen handgrepen in. Ik sluit de speakers gewoon paralel aan. Ik leg de bekabeling vanmiddag aan. Ik zorg ervoor dat er twee kabel gaatjes zitten waar ik ze doorheen kan trekken. Ik begrijp dat sommige mensen met verbazingh deze treat lezen. Ik heb mijn eigen metodus van te werk gaan. Ik heb nu ook een mijn album aangemaakt omdat ik denk dat sommige mensen niet mijn linken kunnen openen omdat je volgensmij op een mob moet zitten. http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=I6T3FOLG#8HSPFLCH Meer foto's volgen nog.

----------


## kvdb013

Wel vreemd dat het materiaal zo lang op zich laat wachten. Bij de meeste webshops is het vandaag, besteld morgen in huis.
de inslag moeren nu nog fatsoenlijk in het hout krijgen word toch lastig denk ik. En eerst schilderen en dan alles in gaan frezen is toch ook echt de omgekeerde wereld! 
Maar op zich ziet de kast er netjes uit hoor!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik begrijp dat sommige mensen met verbazingh deze treat lezen. Ik heb mijn eigen metodus van te werk gaan.



Dat is een understatement.  :Wink:  Je hebt niet echt een heel efficiente manier van werken en waar je van hier goedbedoelde adviezen kreeg heb je deze stuk voor stuk in de wind geslagen. Dat geeft niet, de adviezen zijn gratis en het is aan jou wat je ermee doet alleen had je in de tijd die je nu in twee kasten hebt gestoken er minstens 8 af kunnen hebben. :Cool:

----------


## frederic

Je moet het zo zien, terwijl hij daarmee bezig is, doet hij geen ander kwaad.

----------


## beyma

> in de tijd die je nu in twee kasten hebt gestoken er minstens 8 af kunnen hebben.



Sterker nog, volgens mij is het er maar 1 ..... maar inderdaad, hij loopt niet te kwallen op straat en zo (denk ik)  :Smile:  

Verder zie ik nog een klein zeik puntje, waarom geen standaard blauwe flightcase wielen?? 
Ik denk dat deze bij een bouwmarkt vandaan komen en misschien wel duurder zijn dan blauwe.....

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Verder zie ik nog een klein zeik puntje, waarom geen standaard blauwe flightcase wielen?? 
> Ik denk dat deze bij een bouwmarkt vandaan komen en misschien wel duurder zijn dan blauwe.....



Misschien wilde hij wel kleinere...
Op de echte zitten normaal toch ook geen blauwe wielen.  :Cool:

----------


## ivan2912

Het klopt ik ben nu met eentje bezig omdat ik nu nog geen budget en ruimte heb voor een tweede. Ik had deze wieltjes nog liggen. Het zijn goedkope wieltjes. Later komen er nog wel blue wheels onder. Ik heb een vraagje: als je de grill voor doe en het schuim er achter hoe zorg je dan dat het schuim goed vast zit? Gewoon lijm op de grill spuiten of juist op het schuim maar wordt je schuim dan niet wit. Ik wijk namelijk wel een klein beetje af van het origineel omdat ik graag mijn grill cnc wil laten maken soort van het zelfde als de j infra. Vindt ik toch wel mooier dan dat schuim en voor. Ook met de handgrepen twijfel ik nog want die van de infra vindt ik ook mooier.

----------


## beyma

Als je de gril laat CNC'en dan kan je in je ontwerp op een paar plekken een vakje maken om wat stukjes klittenband/velcro te plakken, of je laat zelfs een paar banen van zeg maar 1,5 cm breed dicht op plekken waar dat niet zoveel uitmaakt, en dan plak je daar stroken klittenband......

----------


## MusicXtra

Leuk dat klitteband maar het schuim gaat daardoor heel snel stuk en kan lekker klapperen op de plekken waar geen klitteband zit.
Gewoon lijmen dus. :Cool:

----------


## ivan2912

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album-I6T3FOLG-Foto-GEDLQZVNHet is even stil geweest maar hier heb ik weer een foto. Vrijdag heb ik de componenten er in gezet. Niet veel tijd voor testen wegens kamp. Ik ga morgen de sub testen. Ik zal ook wel even mijn mening over het geluid laten horen en hoe diep hij gaat enz.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Ziet er aardig uit, maar geen handvaten en wielen?
Knappe jongen als je dat ding in je eentje op zijn plaats krijgt.
ik hoor graag of je tevreden bent.

----------


## SPS

> Ik ga morgen de sub testen. Ik zal ook wel even mijn mening over het geluid laten horen en hoe diep hij gaat enz.



Volgens mij blijft hij wel drijven hoor :Big Grin:

----------


## purplehaze

> Volgens mij blijft hij wel drijven hoor



Als de sub van bankirai gemaakt is kan hij behoorlijk diep gaan hoor. ;-)

----------


## ivan2912

De sub is goed uit de test gekomen op de helft van zijn volume. Ik kon hem niet vol open gooien ivm met het trillen van de borden enzo in het huis. Van de week ga ik hem wel helemaal open gooien op een open veld. Nu heb ik hem gecrosst op 120 hz daar kwam hij erg goed uit de test. Zelf heb ik nog geen prosessor alleen een normale cross over met een zooite draai knopjes. Ik ga als hij helemaal klaar is en ik een prossessor heb hem nog wel een keer pofessioneel laten meten om precies de goeie instellingen er uit te halen. Dus sub komt ook zwz 25 oktober in actie in een jongeren centrum op hoog volume.

----------


## MusicXtra

Vanwaar die 120Hz?
Meen dat D&B zelf niet hoger dan 90 Hz gaat en in infrasub mode zelfs niet hoger dan 60Hz.

----------


## desolation

120Hz voor een echte sub is idd erg hoog, ik cross zelf zelden boven de 60/70Hz. Je verliest dan gewoon veel teveel efficientie.
Beter dat je er een 15" kick kast boven op zet om het "gat te vullen"

----------


## MusicXtra

De frequentie hangt vooral van de sub en gebruikte top af, in het geval van de B2 klinkt hij gewoon niet lekker meer boven de 90Hz.
60/70 Hz is behoorlijk laag, dan heb je het over infra sub, meestal ligt de cross-over rond de 100Hz.

----------


## frederic

Als ik een B2 bij huur, cross ik rond de 70Hz naast de Q subs die ik op 100Hz. Cross.
Voor mij is die B2 dan een extraatje om wat bij te duwen in de kelder.  :Smile:

----------


## ivan2912

De sub kan op meerdere manieren ingezet worden. Zo wel als een sub die alle sub doet als een sub die alleen het laag doet. Aangezien ik deze als een sub voor alle lagetonen gebruik cross ik hem zo hoog. Ook is dit niet helemaal de originele subwoofer omdat de echte componenten niet verkrijgbaar zijn. Ik heb namelijk rcf er in zitten terwijl er normaal speciale b&c in zit die alleen voor d&b wordt gemaakt. Toch lijken ze erg veel op elkaar en geeft de rcf een hele goede grafiek die erg op het origineel lijkt. zie deze grafiek http://hornplans.free.fr/wpimages/wpd463636f_41.jpg . Dit is een meting van iemand die ook de sub heeft gebouwd.

----------


## jakkes72

Lijkt me meer een op simulatie dan op een meting...

----------


## Gitarist 62

het oog van de kenner, Jacco  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

Geloof niet dat TS informatie wil horen die zijn manier van denken tegenspreekt.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ivan2912

Het is al een tijdje stil geweest in het topic. Ik heb het druk met school zo houdt ik nu weinig tijd over om aan de sub te werken. Ik heb de handgrepen eindelijk van het weekend binnen gekregen. Ze kwamen bij de penn-elcom fabriek vandaan vandaar dat het zo lang duurde. Ik van de week langs de metaal winkel voor een geperforeerde grill. Ik ga proberen om van de week de handgrepen uitgevreesd en gemonteerd te krijgen, dan volgen er weer foto's.

----------


## thijssie

> Ik lijm eerst en ik schroef daarna zodat ik pecies recht kan lijmen en de schroeven het hout niet gaan verplaatsen.



Wat MusicXtra schrijft.

Als de schroeven de verbinding scheeftrekken, heb je wellicht niet helemaal netjes geboord. Je kunt dan ook de schroeven "net aan" draaien, (met een klosje er tussen) de verbinding recht tikken en dan de schroeven volledig aandraaien.

----------


## MusicXtra

Gewoon alle verbindingen met een bovenfrees 5 mm in frezen, zo positioneer je de panelen exact op de juiste positie en zullen ze niet verschuiven.

----------


## thijssie

> Gewoon alle verbindingen met een bovenfrees 5 mm in frezen, zo positioneer je de panelen exact op de juiste positie en zullen ze niet verschuiven.



Plus dat je het lijmoppervlak nog eens vergroot.

Bij mijn laatste project heb ik een lamellofrees van mijn broer geleend, werkt ook super....

----------


## yorick

> Plus dat je het lijmoppervlak nog eens vergroot.
> 
> Bij mijn laatste project heb ik een lamellofrees van mijn broer geleend, werkt ook super....



Lamello techniek is erg geschikt voor dit soort toepassingen.
Ik pas het zelf ook toe, al maar ik zelf boxen of kasten, altijd lamello's er in!

----------


## ivan2912

Mijn excuses dat het al een tijdje stil is geweest. Had het druk met tussenkomende projecten. Ik heb nu eindelijk mijn zelfbouw b2 afgemaakt. Hier zijn wat fotos: http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=I6T3FOLG. Ik heb een gril gemaakt van heel fijn gaas. Het heeft een hele hoge doorlaat en het weegt/kost bijna niks. Het maakt ook geen geluid als je sub hard gaat. En zit goed vast met nietjes. Ik heb het schuim met spuitlijm en kit vast gezet. gr Ivan

----------

